# City in Colorado Runs Antifa & BLM Out of Town



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh I'm sorry, who's street? what were you saying?

"_Keep moving! Get outta here!_" came voices from the crowd of residents, as the out-of-town radical leftists were told they are not welcome in Berthoud and ejected from the community as soon as they arrived.





"_And pick up your trash!_"
Many people on social media are deeply impressed with the actions of the Berthoud residents, with some expressing the desire to live in a small, patriotic community.

"_Way to go_ _Colorado! It would be nice living in this kind of neighborhood!" _said Verlygene Haverof.
"_Those horses were so calm and in the zone. Unphased. My anxiety was rising just watching this but they were so relaxed. Impressive."_ said Becky White Stocker.

Erica Elsman Costello added "_We are prepared to stand with law enforcement and do the same for our community. This is what America winning looks like._"

Elaine Dinwiddie Moore was also impressed, saying "_Excellent! Now maybe all the other cities and towns will take notice!"_

"_The time has come for Americans to step up and stop this craziness! Good for them_," said Tonya Monks-D'Amico.

"_The time has come to play Cowboy's and commie's_," said Todd Halt.

Meanwhile, in large Democrat-run cities across America, radical leftists including Antifa and Black Lives Matter protesters are being coddled and encouraged by indulgent leftist mayors and city councils, as violent riots continue to spread like wildfire.

_*Update*: An earlier version of this article mistakenly stated the location to be Colorado City. The headline and article has been updated to show the correct location - Berthoud, Colorado._


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Too bad the major cities are completely liberal and welcoming of Antifa and BLM...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I really hope this trend catches on.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Good


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

‘Merica, f*#% yeah!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

People are getting fed up. It's about time these morons met some resistance. It's a short video, but has one of the best comments I've heard at one of these things.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290473037729587202


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Cubans in Louiville banded together against the BLM extortionists and it reads gloriously!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

That was so nice to watch and my FAVORITE part was thinking, if the cops hadn't been there to escort the anti-cop nuts, the tensions between the crowd and the nuts could have caused some fisticuffs. 

I then watched the video of the folks blocking the street and read the article accompanying it. Those folks were looking out for their neighbor and I applaud that. Now, if they would just give us THEIR addresses so we can go to THEIR houses and express OUR views...


----------

